
The Moral Machine experiment - glaberficken
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0637-6
======
glaberficken
Link to the survey experiment in case you are curious to take it:

[http://moralmachine.mit.edu](http://moralmachine.mit.edu)

I would love to read some comments on the scientific validity of the findings.
I tried to answer the survey by applying road law blindly to each situation.
Although the survey results did catch that I gave the highest value to rules
following, it also suggested I attributed higher value to athletic people and
to a higher perceived social value...leading me to speculate: does this
experiment really measure what it thinks it does?

------
glaberficken
Wasn't sure to post original pay-walled paper (which I did) or one of the news
coverage links. Here is coverage on motherboard:

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evw3w7/driverless...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evw3w7/driverless-
cars-spare-young-people-over-old-in-a-car-accident-moral-machine-survey-finds)

~~~
lainon
I think everyone here knows about sci-hub, so I'd always post the original
pay-walled paper.

